Ask HN: What features do you want for a forum? - jadeydi
======
krapp
1) Anonymity by default, and something like indieauth[0] to validate
identities for non-anonymous posting, without having to store user account
data on the server.

2) Ephemerality by default. Automatically delete old or non-productive
threads, and give me the ability to download data associated with my account
or delete it at will.

3) Hackability by default. Offer an API to allow third party clients, and add
metadata to the HTML to make writing plugins easier.

[0][https://indieauth.com/](https://indieauth.com/)

------
LinuxBender
Everything I have ever wanted for a forum was either built into, or a module
for phpBB [1]

[1] - [https://www.phpbb.com/](https://www.phpbb.com/)

------
mtmail
Ability to remove any content when I delete my account. Some forums allow
that, others don't. HN for example has no 'delete my account' feature.

